# Cancellations = no deactivation



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've cancelled over 30 trips after accepting a ping. I've done a total of 114 rides for uber. Why am I not getting a warning from Uber?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

You are still driving. Drivers who actually accept a ping once in a while almost have to kill someone to get the ax.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

So Uber doesn't care. They only care about the ratings?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Well.. yes and no.. Eventually they will get around to warning you. But I think they warn than deactivate.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> I've cancelled over 30 trips after accepting a ping. I've done a total of 114 rides for uber. Why am I not getting a warning from Uber?


You bring the bacon!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> I've cancelled over 30 trips after accepting a ping. I've done a total of 114 rides for uber. Why am I not getting a warning from Uber?


If you are in a "driver desperate" area for drivers who drive the Thurs-Sat, 9pm to 3:00 am, "and" you drive this time frame, you just might get more leeway.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

I think it has to do with how the passengers complain. I say this because of a similar situation regarding a text message I use to send to passengers. The message basically says please verify your location because often times I'm sent to the wrong spot. plus I have additional information like my real time location is probably up to 5 minutes closer than what you are seeing on the app. I added this because I was getting a lot of comments about the jumps in time. people thinking I was further away etc. Well one night I had a particularly smart passenger request me from the restaurant, then move up a block, up the hill and hid behind some parked cars, and text me saying 11 mins is too long. i was turning the street to pick them up, so I called them to find out what she was talking about. She said she couldn't wait another 11 mins, she wanted to go home now. I said I'm turning the street you should see me, I'll be waiting in front of the restaurant. Mind you she did not tell me she moved. So I pulled up set my timer and waited, 5 mins went by... I was just about to cancel, when she called me and asked what was taking so long, to which I replied I've been waiting at the restaurant for 5 mins. Then she tells me where she moved to. I knew I should have canceled but I didn't. I went up the street found her and her husband, and the first thing she did was complain about waiting nearly 11 mins for me, to which I replied she wouldn't have waited if she had been in the place she indicated she was going to be. The next day I get a text I'm going to be deactivated for contacting the passengers too much. Mind you, I've been sending texts for several months now, including information texts on how to get picked up from the cruise terminals. so I know it came from a complaint from her. At any rate a few hours later I get another text saying to disregard the previous text it was sent in error. LOL. 

So I decided after this one, I wasn't going to do anything extra to find the people, I was going to wait 5 mins and go. then I get a text saying that I'm not completing as many rides as my peers, and the integrity of the system is at stake etc. Now this is following a day when I waited for a passenger for 5 mins on a tight road, listening to cars honk at me for sitting there, and cancelling at 5 mins, only to see in my rear-view mirror a lady runner from her front porch trying to wave me down.

What is funny is, I did nothing different and the nights did not look any different than other nights, the difference I think is a 
PAX complained in a way to try and get a free ride, or a fee removed.

I do have to say, I like the idea of taking a pic of the time stamps for records purposes.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I've cancelled over 30 trips after accepting a ping. I've done a total of 114 rides for uber. Why am I not getting a warning from Uber?


The employee vs independent contractor lawsuit going on


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Interesting  so I can only pick up girls now? hahahahah!


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> I think it has to do with how the passengers complain. I say this because of a similar situation regarding a text message I use to send to passengers. The message basically says please verify your location because often times I'm sent to the wrong spot. plus I have additional information like my real time location is probably up to 5 minutes closer than what you are seeing on the app. I added this because I was getting a lot of comments about the jumps in time. people thinking I was further away etc. Well one night I had a particularly smart passenger request me from the restaurant, then move up a block, up the hill and hid behind some parked cars, and text me saying 11 mins is too long. i was turning the street to pick them up, so I called them to find out what she was talking about. She said she couldn't wait another 11 mins, she wanted to go home now. I said I'm turning the street you should see me, I'll be waiting in front of the restaurant. Mind you she did not tell me she moved. So I pulled up set my timer and waited, 5 mins went by... I was just about to cancel, when she called me and asked what was taking so long, to which I replied I've been waiting at the restaurant for 5 mins. Then she tells me where she moved to. I knew I should have canceled but I didn't. I went up the street found her and her husband, and the first thing she did was complain about waiting nearly 11 mins for me, to which I replied she wouldn't have waited if she had been in the place she indicated she was going to be. The next day I get a text I'm going to be deactivated for contacting the passengers too much. Mind you, I've been sending texts for several months now, including information texts on how to get picked up from the cruise terminals. so I know it came from a complaint from her. At any rate a few hours later I get another text saying to disregard the previous text it was sent in error. LOL.
> 
> So I decided after this one, I wasn't going to do anything extra to find the people, I was going to wait 5 mins and go. then I get a text saying that I'm not completing as many rides as my peers, and the integrity of the system is at stake etc. Now this is following a day when I waited for a passenger for 5 mins on a tight road, listening to cars honk at me for sitting there, and cancelling at 5 mins, only to see in my rear-view mirror a lady runner from her front porch trying to wave me down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, I got those very same messages too, so I sent support an email and asked what was up with that and ranted about good customer service include communication and that there were no rules given in my agreement as to how to utilize the call/message feature. The response from Uber was that it was a mistake and that I should not have received the message.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmmmm there's a connection between ms J and driver. As far the questions regarding uber email messages, I think the "Happytypist" on this forum could clarify some of that. She has (or still is) a cSR for uber.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> I think it has to do with how the passengers complain. I say this because of a similar situation regarding a text message I use to send to passengers. The message basically says please verify your location because often times I'm sent to the wrong spot. plus I have additional information like my real time location is probably up to 5 minutes closer than what you are seeing on the app. I added this because I was getting a lot of comments about the jumps in time. people thinking I was further away etc. Well one night I had a particularly smart passenger request me from the restaurant, then move up a block, up the hill and hid behind some parked cars, and text me saying 11 mins is too long. i was turning the street to pick them up, so I called them to find out what she was talking about. She said she couldn't wait another 11 mins, she wanted to go home now. I said I'm turning the street you should see me, I'll be waiting in front of the restaurant. Mind you she did not tell me she moved. So I pulled up set my timer and waited, 5 mins went by... I was just about to cancel, when she called me and asked what was taking so long, to which I replied I've been waiting at the restaurant for 5 mins. Then she tells me where she moved to. I knew I should have canceled but I didn't. I went up the street found her and her husband, and the first thing she did was complain about waiting nearly 11 mins for me, to which I replied she wouldn't have waited if she had been in the place she indicated she was going to be. The next day I get a text I'm going to be deactivated for contacting the passengers too much. Mind you, I've been sending texts for several months now, including information texts on how to get picked up from the cruise terminals. so I know it came from a complaint from her. At any rate a few hours later I get another text saying to disregard the previous text it was sent in error. LOL.
> 
> So I decided after this one, I wasn't going to do anything extra to find the people, I was going to wait 5 mins and go. then I get a text saying that I'm not completing as many rides as my peers, and the integrity of the system is at stake etc. Now this is following a day when I waited for a passenger for 5 mins on a tight road, listening to cars honk at me for sitting there, and cancelling at 5 mins, only to see in my rear-view mirror a lady runner from her front porch trying to wave me down.
> 
> ...


Jeez man summarize


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been canceling too, if I'm going the opposite direction too many turns cancel.
If I'm in your spot no where to turn in and I need to block traffic....nope if I cant find a spot = cancel.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Simon said:


> Jeez man summarize


If reading is too difficult for you, then stay off the forums. I had a message to convey, and I chose to use words to convey that message.

P.S. I would expand my reasoning, but I get the impression it is too difficult for you.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm so tired of ubers threats. i'm so glad we are finally gonna strike.


----------

